# New Rims



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Since I got the car back and was driving around I stopped into a speed shop ans looked at rims. Well I found some and they will be on tomorrow morning at 9 AM!!! here is a link to what they look like:

http://www.wheelmax.com/Wheels/ADR/msportchch.gif

I got 17 so I didnt need to get tires and not really sure of 18 and lower profile tires with Chicago area streeets in the winter and spring!

let me know what you think.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> let me know what you think. [/B]


I think they suck.....JK

No I like em! Nice choice


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Ooooooooooooo Aaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Very Schweet!


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Thank you thank you very much. Should i paint the calipers? If i do i'm thinking black or silver


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Thank you thank you very much. Should i paint the calipers? If i do i'm thinking black or silver *


Do yourself a favor and buy some spray on engine paint first thing in the AM, you can paint while they are mounting the tires.

If it's black, its a slam dunk. Just spray all over the caliper and the center of the rotor. Any overspray will come off with one touch of the brake while rolling. Silver will take more time, unless you're real careful...


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

did you paint yours? if so what color?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Black of course.... Looks great. You can go with expensive brake caliper paint, but there really is no need. $3.99 vs. $30+


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

So you just painted everything? caliper pad rotor etc.? you have a close up pic


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy, how much for your old rims?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *So you just painted everything? caliper pad rotor etc.? you have a close up pic *


No pics, but yes, just spray away.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

check ur pm. I got front mud gaurds(silver) OE 3.5 exhaust too its all for sale


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *No pics, but yes, just spray away. *


I dont know If I can do that! I think I'll have to do it on my own time because I will want to take my time. I'm Anal with my car


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I like those rims. I'm looking for some light rims but I want 245/35/19 
yes, I know 19s are heavy, but what I mean is some light 19s
Any ideas?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

those are 17 pounds


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *those are 17 pounds *


That's good


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Since I got the car back and was driving around I stopped into a speed shop ans looked at rims. Well I found some and they will be on tomorrow morning at 9 AM!!! here is a link to what they look like:
> 
> http://www.wheelmax.com/Wheels/ADR/msportchch.gif
> 
> ...


Nice choice.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Thank you thank you very much. Should i paint the calipers? If i do i'm thinking black or silver *


The Rims are very Nice Buddy. I painted my rims and rotors(not where the pads make contact) black, it stops surface rust but silver would work. 

BTW: Check your pm`s.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *The Rims are very Nice Buddy. I painted my rims and rotors(not where the pads make contact) black, it stops surface rust but silver would work.
> 
> BTW: Check your pm`s. *


Hey Rat... Can you come over an paint mine before the snow flies. I'll give ya a homemade beer.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Rims are on check out my page for pics


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Looks fantastic!

Get that paint fast. With those wheels you can see all the rust and shiot...


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Looks fantastic!
> 
> Get that paint fast. With those wheels you can see all the rust and shiot... *


I dont have reaaly any rust or shiot... but I agree it will look much cleaner black, did u use a flat or gloss?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Semi-Gloss. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*Looking nice*

They look nice, what color are they?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

hyperblack


----------

